# first bow



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

I picked up my first bow today. i decided on a PSE stinger 3g. i shot a bear that was the same price, and i couldnt tell much of a difference, but the stinger shoots a little faster so i chose that. draw length is 28in weight set at 55. now here comes the bad, i wanted the 50-70lbs model, my max right now is 55, but soon i know it will be easy, so i wanted the 70lbs capability, well in all the excitement of getting a bow (finally!), i got a 45-60lbs model, and of course didnt realize it untill i got home and started taking the tags off, so i immediately called gander mountain and was told "that model bow only goes to 60, and when you bought it that was it, you cannot return it"....bull....and while i was shooting he said "the weight now is around 65, i can feel it." bull, so now im stuck with a bow i didnt want, and left curious what he messed up while setting it up. also, are you suppose to get a user/owner manual when you buy a bow? i didnt get one, and im curious about maintance and stuff like that, i know im suppose to wax the stings, after that???? i did shoot pretty good with it though, i am happy about that, just disappointed in customer service, and me not paying attention to the model poundage.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Welcome to the world of bowhunting! 

If the bow has 60# limbs it will hit 60# plus. Having a qualified technician add a few twists to the cable will add the additional poundage. 

Don't worry about 70# limbs. The 60's are more than enough for anything in Michigan and plenty for a first bow. I've been shooting 60# limbs since '96. Speed, power and penetration have never been a problem for me. It's a lot more comfortable to shoot a 60 pounder than the 70's and 80's I used to shoot. Accuracy is key. Good luck.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

60# limbs will be plenty. With the aggressive cams today 70# can be a real shoulder burner. Everything I bought used to be 55-70 stuff. Now everything is 45-60 for me. Plenty of speed and I don't feel like i am pulling a lead block across the floor on draw. Really makes a difference in the woods when you are cold and stiff and have a buttload of clothing on.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new bow 

As others have mentioned don't worry about the 60lb thing. It'll be much more comfortable to shoot and you'll get more shooting out of it.

Being that you're a new bow owner, I know how much you'll want to draw the bow and show it off - nothing wrong with that lol we all do it. But don't draw it and don't let anyone else draw it without and arrow in it (pointed at a target). I've been around a bow that was accidentally misfired and it's not pretty. My buddies all try to, instead I just let them shoot it. 

As far as maintenance, yea wax those strings after every few times shooting. I'm not familiar with the quality of PSE strings (or who makes them) but after 200 shots or so, take it to a pro shop to have them adjust for string stretch, if any.

Others on here will chime in I'm sure - once again congrats on the new bow and soon to be addiction!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

dont worry about 60 pounds im pulling back 50 pounds and using a 1 3/16 inch cut and am blowing through deer out to 30 yards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, ive been really busy shooting. The PSE stinger i bought i returned the next day, and picked up a bear encounter sure i dont need to shoot 70lbs, but its nice to know i can. right now im shooting 58lbs, and its already getting real real easy to pull and hold. ive got a deer target set up and a 15-40 yards range with flags every 5 yards. im hitting pretty consistent out to 35 yards, but i think its just practice needed. i havent lost any arrows yet. im shooting gold tip 5575 (8.2 gpi) cut at 27in with 100 grain field tip/broad head. 
QUESTIONS:

i think the arrow weight is 356 grains, what is everyone else using for hunting?

how will shooting from a tree stand effect my aim? (im hanging the tree stand at 30 yards and climbing 15 feet up tomorrow)

tonight around 530ish i went to shoot to simulate low light conditions, and when i looked through my peep i saw two sets of each pin, same height just off-set left, i dont know why, but whats up with that?


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

if you go to the pse website you should be able to download an owners manual pretty easy. after shooting for about an hour i was always glad to have my bow set at 58lbsso you should be fine but the 70lb limbs wont hurt for sure. congratulations on the new bow.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

what broadheads are you using? just asking because if there fixed then you need to shoot them to make shure there consistent with field points. your arrow weight and ke is fine. from a tree aim lower heart or lower lungs because your arrow will hit high. i think the low light thing was because your eyes might of been watering because it is cold. other then that maybe your squnting alittle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

As usual... Aim for the exit hole with the appropriate yardage pin... Takes some visualization...

I shoot CE maxma hunter 250s @ 27" with 2" blazers and 100 grain field points or 100 grain Magnus Stingers. Running 345 to 348 grains...


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

well i didnt get the stand set up today, i shot a little bit and my sight was off, so i adjusted it back to where i was and shot better. today i had one fletching fly off, and lost an arrow. now im down to 3 arrows, maybe christmas will bring me more. what is considered a decent group? with my rifle i can get about 1/2in at 100 yards, with the bow im getting about 3in out to 30 yards, and about 5 in from 30-40. i feel confident i can kill a deer/bear/elk/insert game species, but im curious what is considered a decent group.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

you are grouping decent...nice work. i personally will not shoot past 30 at an animal, but whatever you are confident at...ya know. i just figure after 30 there are variables and deer arent still long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

3 inches at 30 yards will take a deer. I just got my new bow dialed in went from 4 inch groups at 30 to 3 arrows touching groups. Turned down the draw weight a bit and went to a lighter spined arrow. I find I shoot best at about 55-60 pounds. At 70 my groups open up, no matter how much range time I get.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

i dont understand the spine ordeal, i think that translates to stiffness of the shaft right? i think my issue is my grip, i had the wife take a picture of my back at full draw, and it forms a T which i heard is what you want, i know my release hand is in the same spot as is my head, i think my grip is causing the bow to torque. i have a level on my sight so i know thats good.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't "grip" the grip... 

Download and study this... 

http://archeryhistory.com/archerytalk/The_Nuts&Bolts_of_Archery.pdf


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

As said Befor 60# is plenty especially for just starting out cause Befor actually hunting with it u r gonna want to shoot and shoot and when u think ur ready shoot some more.. and after shooting all them times ull be happy for a 60# bow.. make sure to practice from ground and tree.. and different angles to get u comfortable with ur bow and know exactly how it shoots.. good luck and congrats

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## seanjackmc (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats on the new bow. I bow hunted for the first time last year and am hooked now. It will be frustrating when you are in the woods and have deer at 50+ yards and you can't shoot but when you finally get one in close enough to zip an arrow through its like nothing else.
Just practice a lot and in my opinion don't think too much. The vitals on a deer at 20-30 yards provide a large target with a fair amount of forgiveness. I found my 20 yard pin still will hit vitals at 30 yards. I started reading too much when I first bought my bow and found out everyone has their own way to do things and lots of people have opinions on how you should do it. If you have 3 inch groups at 30 yards you will easily kill a deer! I would recommend trying a few shoots from your stand for peace of mind. Plus it's a bit different drawing from a tree. Better to know your range of motion before a deer is walking by. 
Have fun and best of luck!
STM


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks to everyone for their advice. All of it has been sound and i keep reviewing this thread to remind myself of stuff. i have shot in 3-4 days because its been to cold for me. before the snow i was shooting good at all distances between 10-40 yards, ive figured out when i need to aim high, dead on, and low. my plan for the next time i shoot is to break out the stand and climb some trees and shoot from there. considering i just got a new stand for christmas (ok i know its early but i found it darnit) i will shoot alot from the trees this coming summer before season starts. ive got the bow dialed in as follows 1st pin 0-25 (zeroed 20) yards, 2nd pin 30-35, 3rd pin 40.


----------

